# Passenger urinated in car. Strong odor but no physical evidence



## Benjamin Pike (Oct 30, 2014)

Can you get the damage fee in this case? There is a strong odor. It is clear the passenger urinated in the car, and I now need to get it detailed, but there is no seat discoloration or anything that would show up in a picture.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

YES!!! File a claim with uber ASAP. If you snooze, you won't get jack sh!t


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Another example of why taxis smell the way they do, and why Uber cars will all soon smell that way too.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Benjamin Pike said:


> Can you get the damage fee in this case? There is a strong odor. It is clear the passenger urinated in the car, and I now need to get it detailed, but there is no seat discoloration or anything that would show up in a picture.


Don't pay to get it detailed. The same thing happened to me. Go to a pet store and get an enzyme-eating urine remover liquid.

When you have identified the offending seat (get up close and sniff. Yes, gross), soak the seat with the liquid and then let it dry. It works great. After the urinator pissed on my seat, the next day my car stank like a public toilet on a hot summer's day. After the liquid had dried, though, the smell was gone without a trace.

It was Lyft, and I got $150 from them IIRC. Which made up for lost earnings while the seat was drying.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It's going to depend on how strict the CSR is. For messes that are odor only without real visual evidence, it's $50. However for claims of urine, I usually pay it like any other bodily fluid mess.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

There was no visible piss on the seat in my case either. So I wet the seat with water and tried to clean it with soap. I knew it wouldn't work, but I also knew it would then look good. A quick couple of photos later, with an accompanying comment that that was how the seat looked after I had tried cleaning it with soap and water, and I got the money. Not dishonest in any way; I made it clear that the photos had been taken after a first cleaning attempt.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

elelegido said:


> There was no visible piss on the seat in my case either. So I wet the seat with water and tried to clean it with soap. I knew it wouldn't work, but I also knew it would then look good. A quick couple of photos later, with an accompanying comment that that was how the seat looked after I had tried cleaning it with soap and water, and I got the money. Not dishonest in any way; I made it clear that the photos had been taken after a first cleaning attempt.


U read my mind ahahaha. 
If uber does everything online like this u need to fabricate evidence sometimes.if you arent ripping anyone iff and getting what you deserve i dont think it is against any ethics or laws


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

toi said:


> U read my mind ahahaha.
> If uber does everything online like this u need to fabricate evidence sometimes.if you arent ripping anyone iff and getting what you deserve i dont think it is against any ethics or laws


Right, the pax pissed on the seat and I could not work while it dried after treatment.

What Lyft? You want photos? Coming right up!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Don't pay to get it detailed. The same thing happened to me. Go to a pet store and get an enzyme-eating urine remover liquid.
> 
> When you have identified the offending seat (get up close and sniff. Yes, gross), soak the seat with the liquid and then let it dry. It works great. After the urinator pissed on my seat, the next day my car stank like a public toilet on a hot summer's day. After the liquid had dried, though, the smell was gone without a trace.
> 
> It was Lyft, and I got $150 from them IIRC. Which made up for lost earnings while the seat was drying.


BAKING SODA neutralizes acidic odors. hydrogen peroxide great for damp stains.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Benjamin Pike said:


> Can you get the damage fee in this case? There is a strong odor. It is clear the passenger urinated in the car, and I now need to get it detailed, but there is no seat discoloration or anything that would show up in a picture.


POST # 1 /Benjamin Pike : Just imagine
Many Years from now
when a Son or Daughter shows You a
Newspaper Photo of Travis Incarcerated
in South Korea, You can tell them that
You left "Anti-Personnel LLC" after You
got Pissed On AND "Pissed Off."

Bison chortling.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Black light should work without sniffing.
find the source..
{else}
See this thread...

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/h...u-do-before-taking-a-break.20800/#post-287510


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

Benjamin Pike said:


> Can you get the damage fee in this case? There is a strong odor. It is clear the passenger urinated in the car, and I now need to get it detailed, but there is no seat discoloration or anything that would show up in a picture.


just curious, did you know during the ride or did you notice afterwards?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> You can tell them that
> You left "Anti-Personnel LLC" after You
> got Pissed On AND "Pissed Off."
> 
> Bison chortling.


Riiiight... because having someone urinate inside your car is hilarious.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Another example of why taxis smell the way they do, and why Uber cars will all soon smell that way too.


Mine won't, I detail it all the time with unlimited details. Friend owns car wash.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Benjamin Pike said:


> Can you get the damage fee in this case? There is a strong odor. It is clear the passenger urinated in the car, and I now need to get it detailed, but there is no seat discoloration or anything that would show up in a picture.


Shoulda tossed on some water, photograph, then soak a towel in DIET yellow soda (no sugar - no problem) and posed it on top of seat like you use d it to soak up spill

PS pax could a been SUPER methed-out that crud makes em pee right out their pores with their sweat


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I had a pax that smelled like he shit on himself an my car stunk for a week after. But that next day I contact uber support an they told me nothing that can be done. They can't charge pax for bad smell an there's no physical evidence to prove my claim so good luck with getting cleaning fee


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> I had a pax that smelled like he shit on himself an my car stunk for a week after. But that next day I contact uber support an they told me nothing that can be done. They can't charge pax for bad smell an there's no physical evidence to prove my claim so good luck with getting cleaning fee


Bring in a service dog!


----------

